# Wanted - High-res Rotala Macranda photo for TFH



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm finalizing a writeup for the January 2010 "Plant of the Month" feature in Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine. The featured plant will be an old favorite, Rotala macranda. If you'd like to see your photo in print, post a shot of it here. The final photo for submission will be about 6" x 6" actual printed size. At 300 dpi we'll need something around 1800x1800 pixels.

Ideally, this would be either a single species photo showing the fine details of the plant or a photo of R. mac prominently displayed with full coloration against a nice background.

You'll need to sign a photo release, but the photographer will be credited.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I might have some. I'll check.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is my R. macrandra it has been growing emersed for q few months. I'm not sure if you were after the emersed or submersed form, but oh well 










And... a very old pic from 5 years ago


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

not as nice as bhushan's one...


----------

